# looking for advice



## 21236 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi allWe live in France and we still have some language difficulties so any ideas on causes or rough diagnois would help us before we venture to the docs next week. here is a run down of symptoms etcMy husband is 37 and in the last few weeks/months become worried about sensations in his throat he says he has 3 areas where he feels a sensation of hair or flesh hanging or a lump of some sort when he swallows it is not like food sticking as he will eat something like crusty bread to try to dislodge this feeling. He has suffered from no sense of taste or smell for years his nose is constantly blocked his uses sinex to help with this but the effects not last long. He has had occasional bouts of acid indigestion but not recently and a few years ago he suffered from reflux after taking an overdose of painkilllers. He also passes alot of wind!! and has stared going to the toilet 3 times a day instead of once oh yeah and yesterday he had hiccups nearly all day!Do you think these symptoms are related and does any of this sound like IBS or GERD or anything else related to this site?Thanx


----------



## 20660 (Aug 27, 2005)

I am not sure about what he may have, but I find it Bizzare that so many on here have suffered from the lump sensation in the throat. mine lasted from Aug 15 till now..see my other postings for the findings..


----------

